# chrome not working on headless servers



## gpw928 (Jan 25, 2020)

I did a "pkg upgrade" on my FreeBSD systems a few days back, and `/usr/local/bin/chrome` has stopped working on all the headless servers (reached with "ssh -Y").

I get a browser window displayed, but it's completely blank -- just a white rectangle.

As far as I have been able to test, all the FreeBSD servers with local displays work fine.  So ssh login to the FreeBSD server is the common factor (ssh configurations have not changes in ages).

I have observed the behaviour on FreeBSD servers running 11.3, 12.0, and 12.1.  

This example is a FreeBSD 12.1 ssh client and FreeBSD 11.3 server:
	
	



```
[ritz.194] $ uname -a
FreeBSD ritz.my.domain 11.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE #0 r349754: Fri Jul  5 04:45:24 UTC 2019     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
[ritz.195] $ set | egrep  "DISPLAY|SSH"   
DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
SSH_CLIENT='192.168.1.26 53970 22'
SSH_CONNECTION='192.168.1.26 53970 192.168.1.36 22'
SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/0
[ritz.196] $ chrome
[42319:576968448:0125/112750.168173:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Could not parse server address: Unknown address type (examples of valid types are "tcp" and on UNIX "unix")
[42319:576968448:0125/112750.221455:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Could not parse server address: Unknown address type (examples of valid types are "tcp" and on UNIX "unix")
[42319:576968448:0125/112750.221556:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Could not parse server address: Unknown address type (examples of valid types are "tcp" and on UNIX "unix")
[42319:633651968:0125/112750.510578:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(632)] Failed to call method: org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get: object_path= /org/freedesktop/UPower: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
[42319:633651968:0125/112750.510934:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(632)] Failed to call method: org.freedesktop.UPower.GetDisplayDevice: object_path= /org/freedesktop/UPower: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
[42319:633651968:0125/112750.511257:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(632)] Failed to call method: org.freedesktop.UPower.EnumerateDevices: object_path= /org/freedesktop/UPower: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
[42323:534676224:0125/112751.271066:ERROR:command_buffer_proxy_impl.cc(124)] ContextResult::kTransientFailure: Failed to send GpuChannelMsg_CreateCommandBuffer.
[42323:532766720:0125/112752.062228:ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(79)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response.
[42323:532766720:0125/112752.063012:ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(79)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response.
[42319:532770560:0125/112754.145554:ERROR:connection_factory_impl.cc(418)] Failed to connect to MCS endpoint with error -111
```
Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 25, 2020)

This reads like a bug where a shared memory pixmap is required to pass pixels to the X server - which only works locally.

Try Iridium. It's chrome based and might not (yet) have this bug.


----------



## gpw928 (Jan 25, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> Try Iridium. It's chrome based and might not (yet,) have this bug.


I should have mentioned that firefox works just fine.


----------



## gpw928 (Jan 25, 2020)

Just installed iridium.  It works.  I'll log a bug for chrome.


----------



## gpw928 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bug 243593 has been successfully created


----------

